# Coffee soap



## fightingirish (Dec 5, 2014)

I just got done pouring my second batch of soap. I did a small batch of coffee soap. Went with Crisco (the store was out of lard so I thought I'd try it) 45%, OO 30%, CO 20% and castor 5%. Added coffee grounds (dry) and FO at trace. Hope it turns out good!


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow that looks nice! I've yet to make a coffee soap, so I shall live vicariously through yours 
Be sure to post cut pics!!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks good. A coffee soap I made is just about at the one month mark. Last test I really liked it. I bet you'll like this one. Nice job


----------



## Jstar (Dec 5, 2014)

That looks really nice..must post cut pics 

Im all out of my coffee soap..keep forgetting to make it


----------



## KristaY (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks terrific! Can't wait to see it cut :clap:


----------



## fightingirish (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks guys!  Can't wait to cut it!


----------



## Saponista (Dec 6, 2014)

That looks lovely, coffee soap is one of my favourites.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 6, 2014)

That came out great!


----------



## lsg (Dec 6, 2014)

I made coffee soap using the Soaping 101 recipe.  It turned out well and looks great.


----------



## fightingirish (Dec 6, 2014)

Here's the cut product!  I'm pretty pleased with the results. Can't wait for it to cure!


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks good! Coffee soap is on my list too. Can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 6, 2014)

I love coffee soaps. Tonight I wrapped one made with a coffee stout, in addition to espresso.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Jstar (Dec 7, 2014)

Wonderful looking coffee soap! Let us know the results after a bit of cure


----------



## Purplerain (Dec 16, 2014)

Beautiful! how much coffee grounds did you put in?


----------



## fightingirish (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks!  I put in a half cup of grounds for 30 ounces of oils. It was a small test batch to see if I like the grounds in soap.


----------



## Soapacetic (Jan 21, 2015)

Not too old of a thread..asking how it turned out...

Also to let you know that it looks really great!!

We just made some coffee soap with cocoa powder and not EO/FO
Did not use nearly as much coffee grounds as you


----------



## fightingirish (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks! It turned out pretty good!  The grounds are a pretty good exfoliant, but honestly, I would use less next time. Otherwise it's a great soap!


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 21, 2015)

fightingirish said:


> Thanks! It turned out pretty good! The grounds are a pretty good exfoliant, but honestly, I would use less next time. Otherwise it's a great soap!


 
Did you use coffee to replace your water too?


----------



## fightingirish (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep. I read that a lot of people brew double or triple strength coffee for coffee soap but o just used regular strength.


----------

